# SMOK TFV 4



## Rafique (16/7/15)

*SMOK TFV4*









*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
*Shipping time has been pushed back near the end of July for the first pre order batch.*





*The most special part of Smok TFV4 Tank is*
*Patented Trip Coil with separate posts*
*Patented RBA part with single coil and dual coils*
*Patented double-layer drip tip*
*Patented top refilling by a simple press*


*Specification:*

*Product Name* *Smoktech TFV4 Tank
Capacity* *5ml
Coil Option
*TF-Q4 Quadruple Coil 0.15Ω (40W-100W)*

**TF-T3 Triple Coil 0.2Ω (40W-130W)*

**TF-R2 Rebuildable Dual Coil 0.25Ω*

**TF-R1 Rebuildable Single Coil 0.85Ω*

*Drip Tip System* *Innovative double-layer drip tip, removable
How to Refill* *Top Refill By A Simple Press
RBA Available* *Yes*


*Features: *
*Top refill by just a simple press, no need to screw off the drip tip*
*Innovative double-layer drip tip*
*Adjustable airflow ring at both the drip tip and the base of atomizer*
*Revolutionary triple coil and quadruple coil*
*RBA parts available in both single coil and dual coils*

*Smok TFV4 Tank Package Content:*

*1x TFV4 Tank in Triple Coil 0.15ohm*
*1x TF-Q4 Coil 0.2ohm*
*1x TF-R1 Single Coil(RBA Part)*
*1x TFV4 Tank Glass Tube*
*1x RBA Tool*
*1x Black Silicon Band*
*1x White Silicon Band*
*1* O-ring*
*1x User Manual*
*1x Gift Box*

*




*

*



*





*



*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (16/7/15)

Wow this looks like a winner to me . Great find.


----------



## Rafique (16/7/15)

Apparently the rba section is quite big as well. This does look like a great tank especially with all the Coil options


----------



## Deckie (16/7/15)

Ok I'll ask. Which vendors are planning on bringing these in?


----------



## Derick (16/7/15)

2 weeks till release from SMOK, so hang in there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie (16/7/15)

Derick said:


> 2 weeks till release from SMOK, so hang in there


Thanks Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/7/15)




----------



## Derick (16/7/15)

Cloud everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (16/7/15)

Serious instrument


----------



## Rafique (17/7/15)

Can't wait my order will be placed the moment they arrive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (19/7/15)

So guys I started moving into the real vape game just about the time the sub ohm tank revolution came about. I was wondering, how do the trends in the vaping world move? Are we gonna see sub ohm tanks for the rest of our lives or do the manufacturers move direction every once in a while?


----------



## Noddy (19/7/15)

Geez. Interesting tank. This thing will be a thirsty bugger.


----------



## Derick (20/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> So guys I started moving into the real vape game just about the time the sub ohm tank revolution came about. I was wondering, how do the trends in the vaping world move? Are we gonna see sub ohm tanks for the rest of our lives or do the manufacturers move direction every once in a while?


It's anybody's guess - personally, I think vaping will become more about the 'casual vaper' The vaper that does not want to research on the newest way to twist/braid or fiddle with Kanthal. The ones that do not want to worry about what type of cotton from which country tastes the best, but just want to vape - safely, but with lots of clouds and lots of taste.

Temp control - if they can get it 100% - will probably be what most devices are about - things that can take kanthal, or nickel or Titanium and it will figure out on its own what the settings will be.

Basically, low maintenance, easy to use and inherently safe devices will become the order of the day.

There will of course still be mech mods, and drippers and new ways to build your kanthal, but that will only be for the enthusiast - the hobbyist, much like how there are people today that still enjoy stripping and cleaning a carburetor, but most just want to fill-up and drive.

Anyway, that's what I think

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirk (20/7/15)

Not sure the rules on this one, can we move the thread to "who has stock" ?
But The Vapery will be bringing these in (in time for our August launch) - yes


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/7/15)

Derick said:


> It's anybody's guess - personally, I think vaping will become more about the 'casual vaper' The vaper that does not want to research on the newest way to twist/braid or fiddle with Kanthal. The ones that do not want to worry about what type of cotton from which country tastes the best, but just want to vape - safely, but with lots of clouds and lots of taste.
> 
> Temp control - if they can get it 100% - will probably be what most devices are about - things that can take kanthal, or nickel or Titanium and it will figure out on its own what the settings will be.
> 
> ...


I myself am a builder and am not shy of clouds as I mostly vape at home but I know guys who have an ego one/twisp aero who love the flavour but hate the clouds. I wish there were a way to get all that billowing smoke in terms of a satisfying vape and flavour without having it sit in the air for about 10 minutes. 
Know what I mean?
As for what you said about the temp control. I agree with that completely


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/7/15)

Here's a quick look at the smok tvf4 


Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/7/15)

What's the diameter of this tank?

Edit: Seems to be 24.5mm.


----------



## Christopher (24/7/15)

Anyone got any updates on when this is coming in?


----------



## Willyza (24/7/15)

In this country, its supply and demand.
so hold thumbs


----------



## Dirk (24/7/15)

@Christopher - we have a biiig Smok shipment en-route, if you can hold out till mid August or so, can sort you out 

P.S. - once again to forum admins - not sure if this should be moved to "Who has stock" - I think the queries within the thread for who has it/when could justify doing so? 

Happy Friday all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (24/7/15)

Replacement coils probably going to be pricey for tri coils, strange they marketing the tri coils more then the quad coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Yeah I noticed that too. But maybe they vape like the majority of ppl want them to. Like the quad could are maybe for the 22 gauge guys while the tri are for the 26 gauge guys if you get my vibe.


----------



## Rafique (24/7/15)

True but the quad coil should be the most interesting in terms of uniqueness.


----------



## aviva (27/7/15)

The link is here: http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4

I heard that Smok upcoming releases Ni 200 coil for TFV4, can't wait for that!


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/7/15)

So I see SMOK said on facebook that it was released on the 27th. Can't wait for someone to get stock


----------



## wazarmoto (30/7/15)

and here I was looking to buy a second tank atty. This looks great!!


----------

